# Does anyone have a tutorial for a zippered book cover?



## dutchessCher (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone had a tutorial for a zippered book cover? My Grandson's birthday is coming up and he wants a zippered Bible cover. 
I am very nervous about putting in a zipper that needs to "go around corners ".

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I haven't made this myself but have it bookmarked for future use:
http://fabuloushomesewn.blogspot.com/2013/02/zippered-book-cover-tutorial.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Several years ago I made DD a zippered cover for her small Bible. Pieced pattern that I designed, hand quilted. Very pretty. But, I wish I&#8217;d had a pattern. It about drove me crazy trying to figure it out.


----------

